# Missing Information



## suepurple (Jul 6, 2013)

Could anyone please help I am trying to find the family of a person who lived in South Africa for over 40 years and potentially married and had children in South Africa, he was born in the uk
Could anyone suggest a way of finding out more information
Thanks Susan Johnston ,Scotland


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

It might sound stupid but I'll ask anyway: did you try to look for that person on Facebook? I just think it's the quickest way since so many people have registered over there.


----------



## suepurple (Jul 6, 2013)

The person was elderly, his family may be so will try
Thanks Susan


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

suepurple said:


> The person was elderly, his family may be so will try
> Thanks Susan


I would go with concord's suggestion. Try family members and also try friends. You never know you might get lucky! I think gumtree.co.za has a 'missing person' section, but I don't know if many people check it.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

National archives of SA, tick the all databses options, will give you information on estates,divorces,naturalisation and sequestrations
It would be a starting point as to areas and after that try genealogy sites in SA , Rhodes University has a very good database.
National Archives of South Africa (NASA) Database Selection


----------



## shantelW (Jul 31, 2013)

you could post a ad in the you


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

try google sa his or her name as cruise liners and some travel companys publish names


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

There are numerous archives in South Africa in many cities. You can do a great deal online, but usually the answers lie in the archives.


----------

